# Gehäuselüfter per Mod langsamer drehen lassen



## noxious (28. Dezember 2007)

*Gehäuselüfter per Mod langsamer drehen lassen*

Ich habe noch einen älteren Gehäuselüfter, den ich mal ausgetauscht hatte, weil er mir zu laut war.
Jetzt habe ich diese Seite gefunden: http://www.hardwareoc.at/luefterspannung.htm

Kann man das auch mit einem Lüfter mit 5,25 Stromanschluss machen?


----------



## apocalypt0 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter per Mod langsamer drehen lassen*



			
				noxious am 28.12.2007 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch einen älteren Gehäuselüfter, den ich mal ausgetauscht hatte, weil er mir zu laut war.
> Jetzt habe ich diese Seite gefunden: http://www.hardwareoc.at/luefterspannung.htm
> 
> Kann man das auch mit einem Lüfter mit 5,25 Stromanschluss machen?


Nein, über Software nicht. Du kannst nur ne Lüftersteuerung (z.b. den Zalman FanMate2, oder so) dazwischen hängen. Du kannst ja per Software nicht dein NT Steuern...

Edit: Ok, so wie die das machen gehts Schon, denk ich mal
Gruß @lex


----------



## flipflop (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter per Mod langsamer drehen lassen*



			
				noxious am 28.12.2007 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch einen älteren Gehäuselüfter, den ich mal ausgetauscht hatte, weil er mir zu laut war.
> Jetzt habe ich diese Seite gefunden: http://www.hardwareoc.at/luefterspannung.htm
> 
> Kann man das auch mit einem Lüfter mit 5,25 Stromanschluss machen?



Jupp: http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/casemodding0/lfter-drossel.html


----------



## flipflop (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter per Mod langsamer drehen lassen*



> Nein, über Software nicht. Du kannst nur ne Lüftersteuerung (z.b. den Zalman FanMate2, oder so) dazwischen hängen. Du kannst ja per Software nicht dein NT Steuern...
> 
> Edit: Ok, so wie die das machen gehts Schon, denk ich mal
> Gruß @lex



Er will doch nur den Lüfter mit nem Stromanschluss vom Netzteil langsamer drehen lassen.
Kannste somit auf 12V, 7V und 5V laufen lassen, wenn z.B. Deine geregelten  Anschlüsse des Boards alle belegt sind.


----------



## apocalypt0 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter per Mod langsamer drehen lassen*



			
				flipflop am 28.12.2007 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> > Nein, über Software nicht. Du kannst nur ne Lüftersteuerung (z.b. den Zalman FanMate2, oder so) dazwischen hängen. Du kannst ja per Software nicht dein NT Steuern...
> >
> > Edit: Ok, so wie die das machen gehts Schon, denk ich mal
> > Gruß @lex
> ...


Aso, na dann gehts Natürlich


----------



## noxious (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter per Mod langsamer drehen lassen*



			
				flipflop am 28.12.2007 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp: http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/casemodding0/lfter-drossel.html


Danke für den Link 

Ich hatte die "Klemme" (oder wie man es nennt :-o ) mit einem Kuli aus dem Plastikanschluss herausgelöst.
Mein Problem war jetzt, dass das Kabel des Lüfters zusammen mit einem Kabel des Vierpolsteckers in der Klemme steckt.
Wie bekomme ich das da am besten ab?
Ich habe es schon mit allem möglichen versucht. Hab mir dabei sogar mit einer Sicherheitsnadel in den Finger gestochen  

Und wenn ich das jetzt schaffen würde, müsste ich ja das Lüfterkabel wieder an eine der anderen Klemmen festmachen.
Könnte ich das Lüfterkabel dann auch auf der Gegenseite festmachen?

Zur Erklärung welche Seite ich meine, hier ein Bild:
http://www.hardwareoc.at/mod/4polig-5.jpg
Ich meine die Seite, wo der Kuli drinsteckt.


----------



## flipflop (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter per Mod langsamer drehen lassen*

Aus den Klemmen bekommst Du das Kabel extrem schwer raus.

Ich mach das immer so, dass ich das Lüfterkabel dranlasse wo es ist,  und die Kabel dann bereits entsprechend der erwünschten Voltstufe gedreht in den Stecker stecke, also nicht farblich passend.
Dabei ist nur zu beachten, den durchgeschleiften Stecker nicht weiter zu verwenden, oder nur für Gehäuselüfter, die auch mit der niedrigeren Spannung laufen; also keine Laufwerke oder ähnliches.
Sicherheitshalber den durchgeschleiften Anschluss abkleben.

Hoffe, das war halbwegs verständlich?


----------



## noxious (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter per Mod langsamer drehen lassen*



			
				flipflop am 28.12.2007 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus den Klemmen bekommst Du das Kabel extrem schwer raus.
> 
> Ich mach das immer so, dass ich das Lüfterkabel dranlasse wo es ist,  und die Kabel dann bereits entsprechend der erwünschten Voltstufe gedreht in den Stecker stecke, also nicht farblich passend.
> Dabei ist nur zu beachten, den durchgeschleiften Stecker nicht weiter zu verwenden, oder nur für Gehäuselüfter, die auch mit der niedrigeren Spannung laufen; also keine Laufwerke oder ähnliches.
> ...


Du hast also einfach die Klemmen rausgemacht und dann so an anderer Stelle wieder reingemacht, wie du die Lüfterkabel gerne hättest.

Mit durchgeschleifter Anschluss ist ja hier der gemeint?
http://www.hardwareoc.at/mod/luefterspannung-4.jpg


----------



## flipflop (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter per Mod langsamer drehen lassen*

Fast, also nochmal:

Vom Netzteil kommt der Stecker:

gelb schwarz schwarz rot

daran willst Du den  Stecker mit dem Lüfter anschließen.
Standardmäßig sähe das so aus:


gelb                              schwarz                                 schwarz      rot
(mit rot vom Lüfter)    (mit schwarz vom Lüfter)


Diesen willst Du jetzt auf z.B. 5V laufen lassen, also folgt:

rot                                   schwarz                               schwarz       gelb
                                       (mit schwarz v.L.)                                    (mit rot v.L.)

der erste Stecker vom Netzteil bleibt dabei ja unangetastet.


Nun hat der Anschluss mit dem Lüfter noch einen freien Stromstecker, an den Du weitere Geräte anschließen könntest (Der Stecker mit dem Lüfter ist ja so ne Art  Y-Kabel).
Da die 12V Leitung vom Netzteilstecker (da gelb) nun beim Lüfterstecker über das rote Kabel fließt (das ja am eigentlichen Platz des gelben Kabels steckt), besteht die Gefahr, dass man später ein Gerät, welches man an diesen freien Anschluss ansteckt, an den Farben des Kabels ausrichten wil.  Klingt jetzt kompliziert, aber ich denke, wenn Du es vor Dir siehst, weisst Du, was ich meine. 


Edit: Durchgeschleift = so wie hier 
http://www.com-tra.de/img/p/00796_o.jpg


----------



## noxious (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter per Mod langsamer drehen lassen*



			
				flipflop am 29.12.2007 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Fast, also nochmal:
> 
> Vom Netzteil kommt der Stecker:
> 
> ...


Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung  
Ich werde es morgen ausprobieren. Wenns nicht klappt frag ich nochmal.

 
Hab gerade gesehen, dass man beim quoten die Leerzeichen von deiner "Skizze" doch sehen kann  
Normalerweise wird im Post ja immer nur das erste angezeigt.

PS
Wenn du nochmal so eine Skizze machst kannst du auch (code) und (/code) [(mit eckigen Klammern)] verwenden. Habe ich in deinem geqouteten Post oben mal angewendet


----------



## noxious (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter per Mod langsamer drehen lassen*

So ich habs jetzt ausprobiert.
Habe einen Coolermaster 80mm. Der surrt schrecklich bei 12V.
Den habe ich jetzt auf 7V gedrosselt (rotes und schwarzes Verbindungs-Kabel getauscht) und siehe da:

*Man kann NICHTS mehr hören*   

flipflop du bist mein Held


----------

